# ★Los Angeles Dedicated★ 20% OFF DDoS SSD KVM Cloud Servers 1gb @ $6.40/mo!



## robbyhicks

We are happy to announce a special 20% off lifetime deal for everyone here at VPS Board!!

Los Angeles Dedicated’s data center is located in the One Wilshire 900 Annex building Los Angeles, CA. We utilize CoreSite's premium facilities to ensure compliance, datacenter integrity, security, and redundant infrastructure. 

100% Uptime SLA: http://losangelesdedicated.net/service-level-agreement

Our network is 100% Internap powered, using their Performance IP and MIRO routing technology. This is the ultimate network for gaming and other low-latency applications!

DDoS protection capable of offering up to 10gbps filter & 30,000,000 PPS! Industry first - Premium Network DDoS Protection

Test IPv4: 162.251.166.1

Test File: http://162.251.164.2/1000mb.test

SSD KVM CLOUD PLANS - Use promo code "vpsbKVM20" during checkout for 20% off LIFETIME!

We offer both Windows and Linux OS with our KVM SSD Cloud!

KVM 1


1 vCPU @ 2.66ghz+
1 GB DDR3 RAM
20 GB SSD Storage
2 TB Bandwidth / 100mbps port
$6.40/mo - ORDER NOW
KVM 2
2 vCPU @ 2.66ghz+
2 GB DDR3 RAM
40 GB SSD Storage
4 TB Bandwidth / 100mbps port
$12.80/mo - ORDER NOW
KVM 4
2 vCPU @ 2.66ghz+
4 GB DDR3 RAM
80 GB SSD Storage
6 TB Bandwidth / 100mbps port
$25.60/mo - ORDER NOW
KVM 8
4 vCPU @ 2.66ghz+
8 GB DDR3 RAM
160 GB SSD Storage
8 TB Bandwidth / 100mbps port
$51.20/mo - ORDER NOW
View more plans at: http://losangelesdedicated.net/ssd-kvm-cloud-servers
Software Licensing:

Windows Server 2008 R2 Enterprise: $6.40/mo (with promo)

Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard: $6.40/mo (with promo)

If you have any questions or concerns, do not hesitate to email: [email protected]


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Hey Chief,

I actually already have an OpenVZ VPS with you guys from a long time ago.  

Anyways, just giving you heads up your SSL Certificate has expired (Expired in December 2014 actually!).  

Thanks!


----------



## Munzy

What DC?


----------



## robbyhicks

Munzy said:


> What DC?


We're in CoreSite LA2 (900 N Alameda), We run our own network entirely, 100% Internap Performance IP, and onsite DDoS appliances for traffic scrubbing and mitigation!



HalfEatenPie said:


> Hey Chief,
> 
> I actually already have an OpenVZ VPS with you guys from a long time ago.
> 
> Anyways, just giving you heads up your SSL Certificate has expired (Expired in December 2014 actually!).
> 
> Thanks!


Where are you getting the SSL error?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Huh.

Odd now it's fine and doesn't come up.  

Cool!


----------



## robbyhicks

@HalfEatenPie

Could you adjust my links from: secure.losangelesdeicated.net to: losangelesdedicated.net/billing ?

Thanks!


----------



## MannDude

robbyhicks said:


> @HalfEatenPie
> 
> Could you adjust my links from: secure.losangelesdeicated.net to: losangelesdedicated.net/billing ?
> 
> Thanks!


Updated.


----------

